# Mefferts or V-cube 5x5?



## Razorwolf (Apr 10, 2009)

I am looking to buy a 5x5x5 cube. Should I get the mefferts one here

http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=238

Or the V-cube one here?

http://www.v-cubes.com/pr_5.php

I'm leaning towards the Mefferts because it is cheaper, but I want something that is really good, will last a long time, and is especially resistant to locking up.

Thank you.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

V-cubes are better than mefferts. They last a long time but need a week or so of breaking in.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 10, 2009)

The Meffert's 5x5 is heavy and the center corners will twist (that happens on my V5, but not as much). The one feature that the Meffert's 5x5 has over the V-Cube is that it's adjustable. I recommend buying the V5.


----------



## Poley (Apr 10, 2009)

Are all the Meffert's 5x5's adjustable, or just the one that says "DIY"?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 10, 2009)

Not many people (that I know of) have the Meffert's 5x5. I think basically everyone will tell you to get the V5 though 

Edit: Poley, look at the post above yours.


----------



## Razorwolf (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, but Meffert's sells two 5x5's other than the eastsheen. They are obviously different cubes (one called DIY and the other called original); only one says it is adjustable; the other does not mention DIY. Are they _both_ adjustable? Is one better than the other?

http://www.mefferts.com/products/index.php?category_new=13&lang_new=en


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 10, 2009)

They are the same cubes, both are adjustable. The difference is that the DIY version doesn't have the center caps glued on.


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

Get the V-Cube.


----------



## FDK 1 (Apr 11, 2009)

v-cube all the way


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, I'd normally say V-Cube. However, if the Meffert's 5x5s and as good as their 4x4s then I'd go with Meffert's.

That being said, I haven't tried out the Meffert's 5x5, so from personal experience I'll have to say V.


----------



## idpapro (Apr 11, 2009)

v-cubes wear out after time, they get too loose, but my mefferts 5x5 is perfect

i got a 2:30 avg with mefferts, but with my v-cube, i couldent get below 2:45

so all said, get mefferts.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 11, 2009)

I say get V-cubes. 

Although mefferts is adjustable, it is very big and bulky. The design of the mefferts 4x4 has no correlation to the design of the mefferts 5x5. It has a similar design to the old rubik's 5x5.



idpapro said:


> i got a 2:30 avg with mefferts, but with my v-cube, i couldent get below 2:45



Unfourtunately, that isn't a very good arguement. :/

The world record holder previously used Mefferts as his main cube but switched to V-cubes when they came out.


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 11, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> The Meffert's 5x5 is heavy and the center corners will twist (that happens on my V5, but not as much). The one feature that the Meffert's 5x5 has over the V-Cube is that it's adjustable. I recommend buying the V5.



V-cube is also adjustable


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

No it isn't, at least I don't think it is


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 11, 2009)

i like the feel of the mefferts 5x5...
but I can't turn fast on it...
so v-cube 5 ftw...


----------



## jcuber (Apr 11, 2009)

V-cubes aren't adjustable. The heads on the rivots look like screws, but turning them does nothing.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 11, 2009)

jcuber said:


> V-cubes aren't adjustable.




Well, at least one of them is


----------



## jcuber (Apr 11, 2009)

Erik's prototype, right?


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Erik's prototype, right?



No, it's the V-Cube 5 1/2


----------



## Razorwolf (Apr 12, 2009)

What makes the V-cube better? Everyone seems to say that it is the best cube, but I have not yet been convinced that it is worth twice the price of the mefferts.
(After shipping, I could buy two Mefferts for the price on one V-cube)


----------



## jcuber (Apr 12, 2009)

Better size, turning, corner cutting, general feel, ect.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Apr 13, 2009)

The V-Cube 5 spins fairly quickly after breaking in, they cut corners very well, they pop rarely, and they aren't huge like the meffert's.


----------



## mongoos80 (Jan 21, 2010)

Get both, you only live once.


----------



## panyan (Jan 21, 2010)

normally i'd say vcube, but i think for the price, i'd rather get several eastsheens. I really like the smoothness and size of eastsheens, they are cheap, but wear out quickly.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 21, 2010)

Razorwolf said:


> What makes the V-cube better?



It depends, if you have big hands, not trying to speedcube it (especially the 3x3 part) and don´t care about the heaviness or poping, just buy the Mefferts!


----------



## ero'2x (Jan 21, 2010)

v 5!!!!

mr. cubism genius


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 21, 2010)

my personal preference depends on my mood lol, maybe leaning towards the V-5 only because recognition is easier imo


----------



## Kian (Jan 21, 2010)

mongoos80 said:


> Get both, you only live once.



Please look at the thread date before bumping something like this. I would imagine he made his decision in the last 9 months.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 21, 2010)

I now own a white QJ 5x5 with tiles, a white V-Cube 5 and two ES 5x5's.

The QJ 5x5 is very heavy and very stiff right out of the box. With lots of solves it does loosen up nicely. Also the QJ 5x5 is large too. It is 7.5cm high.

One feature of the QJ 5x5 is you can turn the second to top layer without having to rotate the top two layers and putting the top layer in its correct position again.

The V-cube 5 is much lighter, a bit smaller (6.5cm high) and in my opinion, superior.

Note: Some people do consider the QJ 4x4 and QJ 5x5 cubes to be KO products. ie QJ = Clefferts = Cloned or KO Mefferts.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 21, 2010)

LNZ said:


> Note: Some people do consider the QJ 4x4 and QJ 5x5 cubes to be KO products. ie QJ = Clefferts = Cloned or KO Mefferts.



:fp fail

QJ is not knockoff of meffert's. it's the exact same cube sold by different people.

actually the QJ 4x4 and 5x5 came out before meffert's started selling them.


----------



## attomo (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a v-cube which is great but I still do like my eastsheen coz it doesn't click. (will mod v-cube soon)


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Jan 22, 2010)

v-cube 5 isnt that great, really. Center corners twist, there is a super lock up and center edge pop 9which you have to take out more pieces to fix), stickers trip, and it fells bumpy. Not that great of a cube, and I had it and used it since Christmas.

Its only real advantage is lightweight, size, and corner cutting


----------

